

Real-life XKCD 149 - BerislavLopac
http://jezebel.com/lady-earns-engagement-ring-by-making-300-sad-sandwiches-1383822830

======
BerislavLopac
Referring to [http://xkcd.com/149/](http://xkcd.com/149/)

